# A warning about Puppies and Water Buckets



## bassfishga (Jun 18, 2009)

I just wanted to post a warning to anyone with who has puppies or a puppy and a 2.5 Gallon or 5 gallon bucket of water. I have seen it happen and I have heard of it happening to others. 
The puppy tries to get to the water in the bucket. Then goes head first into the bucket and ends up drowning.  It is a sad sight and I do not want it to happen to anyone or their pup or pups. I advise if you have a pup or puppies to remove the buckets for a few months or cut them so short that a pup could get out if they need to on their own. I just allow dog bowls around puppies at my house until they are a few months old. I have to fill them up very often but it is worth the trouble to keep a puppy safe.


----------



## jessicay (Jun 18, 2009)

I have heard about puppies drowning in their water bowl, I never had it happen before. We have rabbit bottle waters when they are puppies. It keeps them dry and safe.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 18, 2009)

I had a Lab Pup that used to sleep in his water dish. I'm almost surprised he didn't drown.


----------



## ilovelabs (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting this!  My best friend had it to happen last summer, she lost a puppy that was between 5 or 6 weeks old, it was almost ready to go.  
I really like the idea of the rabbit drinkers, that would work & be alot safer.


----------



## K9SAR (Jun 18, 2009)

Also be very careful with large plastic coolers with lids attached (the ones you open up - a chest cooler).  My FIL had a puppy fall in one, the lid closed, and no one found him until they went to use the cooler again.  He had drowned in the cooler (melted ice).


----------



## goob (Jun 18, 2009)

Thats why you use automatic drinkers. Ive had 3 drown in a bucket(hunting dogs) now they either get a 5" high bucket bottom, or an auto drinker, and mama gets a tall bucket thats secured to the pen.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 19, 2009)

I use low 5g feed bowls from the feed store. They work great and hold a lto of water. 

I have a 100lb bulldog that sits in his every time he goes outside.


----------

